# On this forum...



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

who do you think has the most knowledge on particular species?

Say if we wanted to find out about a certain species and you could ask one nominated person who would it be?

leo's, other geckos, royals, corns, monitors etc...

just curious.....


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

royals probably tops


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

*royals Casey, or Laura.*
Gaz, or Welshgaz (if there not the same person) on Bci's and Bcc's, as they dont now loads about RB's, i dont think, so most boas, ezcept the RB's.
*Cornmorphs obviously corns, but alot of other members are also know alot about them...CC...*
​


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

gaz and welshgaz are two peoples:lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

cool, how come welshgaz is never on, anymore?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

he was on yesterday


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Royals, I would definately ask laura. Nerys is very good for feeder/pet rodent questions. Leos there are 4-5 good breeders on here, not much to choose between them. Either of the Gaz's (welsh or normal) for boa based questions.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sharpman with the boas too.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Corns - cornmorphs
Royals - Laura
T's - spider_mad
ATB - Habu


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

To be honest I think that there are so many people with knowledge of different species, I don't know anyone who stands out most and I'd say "I must ask them because they will know".. if I was going to say I would say that Cornmorphs I would turn to for corn snake advice, ssthisto if I wanted to ask a genetics question probably.. welshgaz if I was asking about bcc/bci but gaz seems the most knowledgeable on boas across the board... leopard geckos I don't really know anyone specific, maybe CaseyM for royals but there are a lot of people who seem knowledgeable on royals...

A lot of the time if I really needed in depth knowledge from a specialist I would go to the source, ie. if I was worried about a tortoise I would email Andy Highfield in the tortoise trust for advice.. if I had a specific leopard gecko question I might email Ray Hine and so on and so forth.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

boas and tree boas-Gaz
Corns-Nige
royals-Laura
Venomous-Habu/Jason
Feeding problems- Julia
general-Nerys


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

as i don't know most of you i wouldn't know who to go to but have a list on my MSN anyway of people to go to or go to people i know on other forums...
think the only few on here is ray/lou,Sharpman,Angi and Nerys but don't like asking them too often as very busy people and use google or work it out for self..oh and Dirteewrongen on corns
i find all what many of you write very helpful though so would be 90% of the forum members


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

i think if your looking for advice...ask a few diffrent people then put the advice together...everyone has diffrent opinions and ways.

boas - sharpman,gaz
corns - nige
ratsnakes - ratboy
carpets etc - stevel
amphibians - art gecko
skunks - nerys lol
anything else...ask everyone for general answers


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

belial is the man for chameleons

nery's for skunks

cornmorphs for corns


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

I personally don't think anyone is an authority, all opinions are just that - opinions, take em or leave em. Obviously some have more experience than others, so some opinions are better founded than others, but no one can know everything, or have the last word on particular aspects of husbandry. Even the most knowledgable disagree! My advice - rather than asking people individually, post questions up in the relevant area, if people feel that they can help, they will. Then use your judgement on what advice you think is sound!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Most knowledgeable person on this forum about royals is UKBob without a doubt, thanks for the votes of confidence from people but hes the person i'd go to with any questions i had (and have done in the past)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

agreed..ukbob a top guy.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Laura- Royals
gaz- Boas
HABU- ATB's
Cornmorphs- Cornsnake Genetics
Nerys- Skunks
Belial- Chams
Amphibians- Art Gecko
Tarantulas- Spider mad
Scorpions- Incubuss


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

we all have different experiences and all of us have gaps in our knowlege. exchanging notes and ideas helps to fill in the holes. i know nothing compared to what's left to learn. so many here have a wealth of info and stories that they don't even realize they have. that's why i tell "war stories" sometimes, because it makes me think about herp experiences that i have'nt thought of in years.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Laura-LNV said:


> ratsnakes - ratboy


 
He's not on here any more, he up'ed & left..........


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

has he?
sure i saw him other day


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> royals probably tops


:lol2: thanks for the vote of confidence but your way off the mark.

I think the most knowledgable person is the one who knows something you dont.
Everyone has different ideas, methods and ways of working and its only by combining them all and seeing what works best that you can really learn.
Too many people get tips from everyone else then forget that they knew nothing not all that long ago and think they are special.

Im not gonna stroke anyones ego. That seems to get done enough around here. Especially with all the 'whos this' and 'whos that' threads.
I think alot of the people with the best knowledge dont have tonnes of posts. They are too busy looking after their reps. : victory:

If you give me advice - thanks and I hope that one day I can either return the favour or pass it on to someone else.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

id like to add amber to mine on carpet pythons as well as geckos,brbs and such..so much knowledge for someone young


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Laura-LNV said:


> has he?
> sure i saw him other day


Well he posted on a thread that he was leaving as he didn't like this place anymore.........


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah Steves gone (Ratboy) wont be back.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

bribrian said:


> Well he posted on a thread that he was leaving as he didn't like this place anymore.........


I think it was more just a few people rather than the place.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

ahhh well upto him i guess...we had our disagreements...but offered me some good advice on ratsnakes...seemed ok


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

charliet said:


> I personally don't think anyone is an authority, all opinions are just that - opinions, take em or leave em. Obviously some have more experience than others, so some opinions are better founded than others, but no one can know everything, or have the last word on particular aspects of husbandry. Even the most knowledgable disagree! My advice - rather than asking people individually, post questions up in the relevant area, if people feel that they can help, they will. Then use your judgement on what advice you think is sound!


 
well said


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

ratboy will be a miss. he really knew his ratsnakes.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

love ur sig bci .... game is wicked


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

well anaconda coz of his classifieds
and art gecko for froggies
and ditta for her excelent delivery service


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Aww thanks guys that really means alot!!

As for me, i'm not sure... I've had great convos with loads of people on diff species! Angi's great for Cresteds though, and likes to read up on her stuff like i do! Thorshammri seems to keep a few of the more unusual species, and coming from france helps get a different perspective too!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yes a very french one


----------

